# Custom rear skid



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Got my rear skid made for my max, bought the factory one they sell now but they have changed centre skids used since 07 and the rear skid they sell will not fit old style centre skids, guess they didn't think about that, so any one with the squared off centre skids don't waste your money as new rear skid won't fit it, will come up short.
Saved half the price of a factory one by getting my friend to make one for me, a little wider and taller then the factory one also.


----------

